# todays hunt



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Went out to my favorite creek bottom for a couple hours, nothing, no mushrooms of any species. Does anyone have an opinion on cane (bamboo) being in the area? Do morels dislike bamboo. A lot of the bottoms here that have the desirable trees, poplar, elm etc. also have a lot of cane.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

stripernut said:


> Went out to my favorite creek bottom for a couple hours, nothing, no mushrooms of any species. Does anyone have an opinion on cane (bamboo) being in the area? Do morels dislike bamboo. A lot of the bottoms here that have the desirable trees, poplar, elm etc. also have a lot of cane.


never found there


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

thanks. every little bit of info counts.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Bamboo is invasive and can ruin a good habitat


----------

